# Anybody starting at GEMS Wellington International School, Dubai



## princessbex11

Hey all,

I thought I'd start a thread to see if anyone is going out to GEMS Wellington International School this summer, or maybe is already there.

I am starting there is Aug 2013 as their new science (chemistry) teacher, and I can't wait. I am going alone so would love to make friends and know people for when I get there. I have already been chatting to some great people who are also starting this summer in GEMS Wellington Silicon Oasis who are also going alone.

So feel free to get in touch if you want to chat, or help with the paper work. I'm just sending mine off to the UAE embassy atm

Speak soon

Becky xx


----------



## lxinuk

See PM xx


----------



## essex ex-pat

Hi Becky,

Lovely to hear from somebody in the same boat. I am also starting there this Summer and am so excited! I'm teaching in the primary school though.

I'm currently sorting out all of the paperwork too. 

Xx


----------



## princessbex11

essex ex-pat said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Lovely to hear from somebody in the same boat. I am also starting there this Summer and am so excited! I'm teaching in the primary school though.
> 
> I'm currently sorting out all of the paperwork too.
> 
> Xx


Hey 

Aww that's cool, we are on the same site  What year are you teaching? Are you going alone too? 

xx


----------



## essex ex-pat

Yes, I'm going alone too which is quite scary! I'm teaching primary so a bit of everything! I don't know what year group yet though.

Are you secondary if you're just science?

Where in the UK are you from?

Xx


----------



## princessbex11

I know what you mean hun, I was really scared and quite apprehensive until I started chatting to people in the same boat as me on here. Myself and two others who are going to Wellington Oasis Silicon chat a lot on fb and are helping each other through all the paperwork etc. If you are on fb PM me your details and I'll add you to our chat group.

Yeah in the UK I teach secondary science and maths, but I'm thankfully only teaching science at WIS. I am moving from Macclesfield in Cheshire. Where in Essex are you from? 

xx


----------



## essex ex-pat

I can't work out how to PM!!!


----------



## saraswat

essex ex-pat said:


> I can't work out how to PM!!!


You have the required number of posts (5) for the function to be available. To send a PM to another member, click on that member's username and in the following drop down choose the private message option. A second option would be to visit the member's public profile and then choose to send them a private message via there. Hope that helps..

p.s: check attached screenshots...


----------



## vmerefield

Hello
I too am starting at GEMS Wellington International this Summer! Am going to be in the Primary School in year 6. Am going alone too - so a little nervous but excited. Am just awaiting my documents back from the FCO before I can then take them to the UAE embassy. So much paperwork! I am in London and have been here for a while now, so it will be very strange to be in Dubai! How's it all going?


----------



## vmerefield

Hiya
Please could you add me to the FB group? I am starting in August too at Wellington International Primary. Nervous, but excited! Would be great to chat more to those in the same boat


----------



## lxinuk

My DD will be in Yr 6 in Sept!! Enjoy the move!


----------



## princessbex11

Hey huni,

I will PM you hun for your details and of course, the more the merrier. We have a nice little friendship group blossoming of 5-6 of us. We are in the same boat and its sooooooo nice to chat over stuff especially all the paperwork 

One of the girls in the group is also at WIS primary while I'm at the secondary school. The others are all at Wellington Silicon Oasis, but as new GEMS recruits I reckon we will be living close by and flying out together. It is going to be good to have friends before we go and can socialise with once we are there. Even better that we are at the same school  

xx


----------



## princessbex11

vmerefield said:


> Hello
> I too am starting at GEMS Wellington International this Summer! Am going to be in the Primary School in year 6. Am going alone too - so a little nervous but excited. Am just awaiting my documents back from the FCO before I can then take them to the UAE embassy. So much paperwork! I am in London and have been here for a while now, so it will be very strange to be in Dubai! How's it all going?


I can't PM you yet until you have 5 posts so we can just chat on here first lol.

I'm a little nervous but much better still talking to the others.......Yay we are going to be on the same site and working together especially with you being yr6 xx


----------



## essex ex-pat

Hi! I'm the other WIS primary teacher that Bex mentioned!! When did you get told you were year 6? I've still not been told my year group! Xx


----------



## mammasita

*Wis*

As a parent of pupils at WIS all the teachers are wonderful, freindly and very very professional. The last 3 years has seen an intake of some really passionate teachers committed to the children and parents and not teachers who just want to cone out here and party (sure have fun, but remember why we are all here ). As well as this WIS now has a wonderful Head Master, strong leadership and very visible to the children and parents (old school style).

You won't regret having this experience on your cv.


----------



## princessbex11

Hello mammsita,

It's lovely to hear from a parent, and to get a parents perspective on WIS. That was the exact impression I got from the curriculum leader in science and the head of the secondary school. It was one of the main reasons for accepting my position at WIS. Are your children in WIS primary or secondary?


----------



## Taunted

I've heard that the teachers at all gems schools are brilliant. That's fantastic.

However I also heard that the company (gems) are totally despicable and run the schools as a total money making machine just wanting to get a high accreditation from the authority (so they can increase fees), & no regard for their employees or their pupils. 

Is this true?


----------



## princessbex11

Of the limited experience I have had with GEMS so I have found th to be a fantastic company. They have been very supportive through the application process and now if I have any queries regarding my move. From other GEMS employees I have heard equally great things and that has made me feel at ease with the move and the challenge I face.


----------



## essex ex-pat

Hello Mammasita,


Thank you for your message. It is very reassuring to hear such lovely comments about WIS and I am thoroughly looking forward to becoming part of the team there.


----------



## Taunted

Fowler09 said:


> It did get bad about 2 years ago at WIS, Head Mistress was running a business not a school, she got the Outstanding rating at all costs and then yes fees went up by the Max 6%! GEMS are the monopoly out here, so guess we have to lump it but at least we have a great Head Master now and the recruitment process is of a better standard. My Primary Teachers are all awesome and my "normal" kids have done well whilst enjoying school.


Sorry, my comments weren't about WIS, more to do with gems in general.


----------



## missfrenchy

Hi everyone! I have an interview this week for a post at Gems Wellington Academy Silicon Oasis. I am really excited and i hope it is going to go well, fingers crossed! I have done a lot of research about the school, its ethos, the students and the accommodation they provide but there is one thing that i havent found much info about... wages! How much should i expect them to offer me knowing that i have 6 years experience? Any ideas? I would like to get an estimate so I know if I should try to negociate or not if they decide to give me the job...
Many thanks!


----------



## maths.teacher

missfrenchy said:


> Hi everyone! I have an interview this week for a post at Gems Wellington Academy Silicon Oasis. I am really excited and i hope it is going to go well, fingers crossed! I have done a lot of research about the school, its ethos, the students and the accommodation they provide but there is one thing that i havent found much info about... wages! How much should i expect them to offer me knowing that i have 6 years experience? Any ideas? I would like to get an estimate so I know if I should try to negociate or not if they decide to give me the job...
> Many thanks!


Hey, 

What you will find about wages in most schools in UAE is that people with identical years of experience could be on different amounts. 

With 6 years of experience you should be on around 13500 AED per month but it could be as little as 12000 per month. 

GEMS have their pay structure so negotiations may be a waste of time. It works with independent schools. 
Where is your interview? The UK? What subject?


----------



## vantage

Taunted said:


> I've heard that the teachers at all gems schools are brilliant. That's fantastic.
> 
> However I also heard that the company (gems) are totally despicable and run the schools as a total money making machine just wanting to get a high accreditation from the authority (so they can increase fees), & no regard for their employees or their pupils.
> 
> Is this true?


There is some truth in the statement about getting better accreditation.

I am really happy with the teaching (which is usually down to the specific teacher) 
you can have a wonderful teacher in a crap school, and a bit of a slacker in an excellent school, but overall, I'm really happy with what we're getting out of GEMS, and the overall culture at the school.

That said, there was active 'coaching' via newsletter and email to 'give the school a good score' and how great it is for everyone if we get a good score etc etc etc.

It was all very transparent, and somewhat disheartening.
Certainly my scoring and comments reflected this!


(and the atrocious, over-priced synthetic uniforms - GMES are in league with a shyster company called ZAKS which churn out crap over-priced clothing. if two children pass close by, the static electricity is lilely to set them on fire!)


----------



## spaggsuk

*I have an interview*

Hi there,

I also have an interview for a primary position at Wellington International School. I have been teaching for 20 years. Ok, yes I am in my 40s, divorced so looking for a fresh start.

Any idea of salary I could expect?
Social life at the school?
Standard of accommodation offered?
Anything important I need to ask at the interview?

Many thanks for any help...


----------



## AmyWales13

Hi, I've seen lots of jobs advertised in GEMS Wellington for sep 2013 and I am hoping to move there in August!! Trying to secure a job first  I've been 3 times before, last summer for 4 months and loved it!! Its such an amazing place  Did u apply for jobs through agency or did u do it urself? X


----------



## princessbex11

spaggsuk said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I also have an interview for a primary position at Wellington International School. I have been teaching for 20 years. Ok, yes I am in my 40s, divorced so looking for a fresh start.
> 
> Any idea of salary I could expect?
> Social life at the school?
> Standard of accommodation offered?
> Anything important I need to ask at the interview?
> 
> Many thanks for any help...


Hey Spaggsuk.

I am sorry for not replying sooner, I have only just seen this post, they didn't send me a notification through. Anyhow, how did the interview go? Oh don't worry about the age thing, I'm going for the same reason......divorced and wanting a new life/challenge and I'm only 29......these things happen but it will hopefully turn out for the best for both of us. 

I have no idea on the salary with that many years experience, I know mine is just short of 11,000d and that's with 3 years teaching experience. I reckon the social life will be very good and we will all be living in either the same apartment block or in close proximity to one another. The accommodation that I was told about as a possibility seems perfect for me, a one bed apartment (as I'm going alone) close to the marina with a pool and gym. I just can't wait to get over there now x


----------



## princessbex11

AmyWales13 said:


> Hi, I've seen lots of jobs advertised in GEMS Wellington for sep 2013 and I am hoping to move there in August!! Trying to secure a job first  I've been 3 times before, last summer for 4 months and loved it!! Its such an amazing place  Did u apply for jobs through agency or did u do it urself? X


Hey Amy,

Awwwww I have never been but that doesn't worry me in the slightest bit, I am sooooooooooooooo excited just to get there now. You should definitely apply to especially if you love it out there. I applied myself direct on the GEMS education website and then HR called me a week or so later, then within a couple weeks I knew I had an interview, and the rest is history so to speak. What do you teach? Good luck with applying chick x


----------



## AmyWales13

U'll love it!! I'm itching to get back there and the thought of starting a new chapter in my life is soo exciting!! do u know where u'll be staying? I teach primary with a s in specialism in the foundation stage so looking for early years, foundation stage or KS1 ideally  hopefully ill find something! When did I have u have ur interview? X


----------



## princessbex11

AmyWales13 said:


> U'll love it!! I'm itching to get back there and the thought of starting a new chapter in my life is soo exciting!! do u know where u'll be staying? I teach primary with a s in specialism in the foundation stage so looking for early years, foundation stage or KS1 ideally  hopefully ill find something! When did I have u have ur interview? X


Aww god I can't wait, my phone is counting down and its 138 days until my provisional fly out day haha.

The apartment block the head told me about which is just a maybe is facing the marina but on the opposite side to the sheik road but literally 2 metro stops from school 

Aww cool, you should get applying. I am high school science/chemistry but at WIS its all on the same campus etc. I had my interview on 20th/21st Feb. Definitely keep me posted  x


----------



## AmyWales13

OMG SOOO EXCITING!! Oh I'm applying for loads!! Trying to sort it myself at the agencies are slow so emailing all the schools with my cv and hopefully something will come up!! It's still the Easter break so it's frustrating not getting an responses yet, I'll let u know how I get on  x


----------



## maths.teacher

princessbex11 said:


> Aww god I can't wait, my phone is counting down and its 138 days until my provisional fly out day haha.
> 
> The apartment block the head told me about which is just a maybe is facing the marina but on the opposite side to the sheik road but literally 2 metro stops from school
> 
> Aww cool, you should get applying. I am high school science/chemistry but at WIS its all on the same campus etc. I had my interview on 20th/21st Feb. Definitely keep me posted  x


So roughly what date would you be setting off? My wife and I will be starting WSO this September. We know we have a induction in the last week of August but not to show of when we should fly out.


----------



## princessbex11

maths.teacher said:


> So roughly what date would you be setting off? My wife and I will be starting WSO this September. We know we have a induction in the last week of August but not to show of when we should fly out.


Hey. 

Aww cool 2 more newbies to join us. WIS were told 23/24-8 and the girls starting at WSO were told 23-8 or 25-8. I think either way it will be that weekend x


----------



## lxinuk

Welcome to all new GEMS staff......you are going to have lots of fun(and hard work!!!!) xx ;-) xx


----------



## princessbex11

lxinuk said:


> Welcome to all new GEMS staff......you are going to have lots of fun(and hard work!!!!) xx ;-) xx


Thanks lxinuk.......exciting times  xx


----------



## butterfly1206

*interview time*

Hi,

I have recently applied for a job at one of the GEMS schools in Dubai and was wondering how long from submitting your application it was before you heard you if you had an interview? Just out of curiosity!

Thanks,
Butterfly


----------



## vmerefield

Hello - really looking forward to starting at WIPS - finally got all my documents ready. Nightmare!

Does anyone know their accommodation yet? I haven't been told for definite. Would be lovely to join FB grp but don't know how to!

See you soon  x


----------



## essex ex-pat

Once you have written one more post you will be able to send private messages. When you can do that message me your email address and I will add you to it!


----------



## vmerefield

Thank you Essex ExPat

I am v new to this and learning the ropes! 

X


----------



## kk64

Hiya,
I'd been keen to hear about getting paperwork sorted out - specifically getting documents attested as I have been quoted 160 per document!


----------



## maths.teacher

kk64 said:


> Hiya,
> I'd been keen to hear about getting paperwork sorted out - specifically getting documents attested as I have been quoted 160 per document!


Firstly a solicitor needs to attest each document. This cost could vary but most charge £5 per document. 

Then you need to send all your documents to FCO. From memory think it's £30 per document plus postage and packaging. 

Finally you need to send all your documents to the UAE embassy. Again think it's £30 per document. 

Of course if you pay a company to do everything you will have to consider their fees. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## AmyWales13

I've got a Skype interview tomoro for Gems Wellington academy silicon oasis, anyone got any tips? Anyone had a Skype interview or all. In person? Don't know what to expect x


----------



## kk64

Hi, Mine lasted at least an hour. It was quite chatty but it was no easy option in any way. 
I would advise you to just be yourself, know what your ideals are and what you feel passionately about. 
Demonstrating an ability to reflect was also pretty high on the list in mine but I would say that each Head would differ.

Have fun, stay calm and be yourself...you'll be great!


----------



## vmerefield

Good luck, mine was face to face, but was not too stressful at all.
Just be relaxed and you will be fine xxxx


----------



## princessbex11

AmyWales13 said:


> I've got a Skype interview tomoro for Gems Wellington academy silicon oasis, anyone got any tips? Anyone had a Skype interview or all. In person? Don't know what to expect x


Awww good luck huni and let us know how you get on......

As for the interview, I did one of both, and the Skype interview was by far easier for me. Just be honest, they will see through anything else. Write down all the questions you want to ask, because you will forget when put on the spot. Read up on the ofsted outstanding criteria and be sure you can tell them what an outstanding lesson looks like and how you would deliver it, whether you are outstanding or not. 

Think about what you can offer the school, but equally what the school and GEMS in particular can offer you (as that was one of the questions). I know it sounds obvious but read up on the school......look at its latest report, know why you applied to them. 

Think about what 2 extra curricular activities you will offer them, one of which can be a revision or booster session in your subject/normal class etc. 

Other than that, just be yourself and have confidence, even if its an act lol. Oh and have a copy of your LoA and CV printed next to you in case they ask you something off it. Oh and keep it in mind that the Skype connections aren't great, so be prepared for lots of redailing etc......I really hope this helps chick xx


----------



## Dub123

*Gems*

Hi everybody,

I'm sooo glad I found this thread. I will be joining WIS this summer to teach in the primary school. I so excited but nervous at the same time. 
I don't know which year I will be teaching yet. I would love to talk to everybody else on here as I've not spoken to anyone else going there yet. What is the best method of communication?


----------



## AmyWales13

We have set up a face book group for anyone heading to Dubai to teach for sep if u would like to join, there are a fee girls joining WIS!! let me know if u would like to join and I'll add u  lots of people from different schools and most traveling alone x


----------



## Dub123

Has anybody been told where the new expats will be staying in Dubai?


----------



## princessbex11

Dub123 said:


> Has anybody been told where the new expats will be staying in Dubai?


No not for definite hun, rumours are Art apartments for WIS, and business bay/downtown for WSO x


----------



## Dub123

Hi Amy
Aw thank you, I would definitely like to join the facebook group. 
Can you add me please. How can I send you my email as a private message.


----------



## Dub123

Thank you for your reply princessbex11


----------



## AmyWales13

It won't allow u to send u a private message!! I just need ur name on fb so I can add u  xx


----------



## princessbex11

Dub123 said:


> Hi Amy
> Aw thank you, I would definitely like to join the facebook group.
> Can you add me please. How can I send you my email as a private message.


You need to post 5 times and then you can private message.......YAY I'm at WIS teaching secondary chemistry! Glad you found my thread and definitely join our fb group xx


----------



## Dub123

I cant wait to go...counting down the days


----------



## AmyWales13

It still won't let me message u, send me a message lol x


----------



## princessbex11

Dub123 said:


> I cant wait to go...counting down the days


Me either sooooooooooooooooooo excited x


----------



## Dub123

Has anyone been given a buddy from the school you will be working with yet? 
They also said they will share email addresses with all the people going...


----------



## princessbex11

Erm, short answer is no lol. We are meant to be having them though so that will be good x


----------



## Welsh_Leanne

*New Year 2 Teacher at GEMS Wellington.*

Hi everyone, 

I'm really not sure how to use this forum thingy as yet but I have been offered a teaching job at GEMS Wellington for this coming September too. I believe it's a year 2 post. 

Anyway I'm coming out on my own (29 single from Wales) and was wondering if there is anyone else from Wales on here going out also?

Also I'm only at the beginning stage of the 'paper trail' and I need to send my signed contract via 'courier' apparently. Only thing is the post office here does not offer this service and now I'm confused as I want to get it off ASAP. Any tips please?

P.S - I'm so nervous but super excited too 

Leanne


----------



## princessbex11

Welsh_Leanne said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm really not sure how to use this forum thingy as yet but I have been offered a teaching job at GEMS Wellington for this coming September too. I believe it's a year 2 post.
> 
> Anyway I'm coming out on my own (29 single from Wales) and was wondering if there is anyone else from Wales on here going out also?
> 
> Also I'm only at the beginning stage of the 'paper trail' and I need to send my signed contract via 'courier' apparently. Only thing is the post office here does not offer this service and now I'm confused as I want to get it off ASAP. Any tips please?
> 
> P.S - I'm so nervous but super excited too
> 
> Leanne


Hey Leanne,

Congrats  I'm also 29 and going alone, (and living in Cheshire atm), as well as many others on here. Send 5 posts and then PM your details and I'll add you to our fb group and you can start to meet us all. We are all in the same boat and can help you through your paper work questions. 

Use the postage supermarket and you will find TNT will be the cheapest, thats who I used and they delivered everything within a couple of days. Good luck huni and feel free to ask away 

xx


----------



## Welsh_Leanne

princessbex11 said:


> Hey Leanne,
> 
> Congrats  I'm also 29 and going alone, (and living in Cheshire atm), as well as many others on here. Send 5 posts and then PM your details and I'll add you to our fb group and you can start to meet us all. We are all in the same boat and can help you through your paper work questions.
> 
> Use the postage supermarket and you will find TNT will be the cheapest, thats who I used and they delivered everything within a couple of days. Good luck huni and feel free to ask away
> 
> xx


Hey thanks for the reply  all this paper work is very daunting. The whole getting degrees signed and all that, oh dear!! lots to do! 

Well I'm on post 2 haha so I'll keep posting till I get PM's  It would be great to join the group and meet you all 

Leanne


----------



## AmyWales13

Hi Leanne, 

I'm also 29 and from Wales!! Swansea, what about u? I am going alone and set up the Facebook group so there are lots of us on there who are in the same boat, most at single 

I'll be in Wellington Silicone Oasis, FS2  x


----------



## princessbex11

Welsh_Leanne said:


> Hey thanks for the reply  all this paper work is very daunting. The whole getting degrees signed and all that, oh dear!! lots to do!
> 
> Well I'm on post 2 haha so I'll keep posting till I get PM's  It would be great to join the group and meet you all
> 
> Leanne


Yeah there is lots to do but its worth in the end. Just be systematic with it and you'll be fine. I personally wouldn't waste your time taking your documents to London for the Embassy. Two girls in the group did and had a lot of hassle. I would suggest going to the expense of sending everything to the FCO and Embassy using special delivery. That way its quicker and safer. Complete the stuff for the FCO online and pay online too, that way it will save you the added expense of buying more postal orders. Unfortunately you can only send postal orders to the embassy but buy one £60 (or £40 depending on the number of documents you're sending) one, its slightly cheaper.

Like I said, I've been through it so any questions just ask! I'm up to sorting shipping now, very fun haha x


----------



## Welsh_Leanne

AmyWales13 said:


> Hi Leanne,
> 
> I'm also 29 and from Wales!! Swansea, what about u? I am going alone and set up the Facebook group so there are lots of us on there who are in the same boat, most at single
> 
> I'll be in Wellington Silicone Oasis, FS2  x


Hi Amy, 

I'm from Port Talbot - Yay!  small world. Im in Year 2 possibly ( i think anyway lol)

The group would be very useful as its all very stressful lol.


----------



## Welsh_Leanne

princessbex11 said:


> Yeah there is lots to do but its worth in the end. Just be systematic with it and you'll be fine. I personally wouldn't waste your time taking your documents to London for the Embassy. Two girls in the group did and had a lot of hassle. I would suggest going to the expense of sending everything to the FCO and Embassy using special delivery. That way its quicker and safer. Complete the stuff for the FCO online and pay online too, that way it will save you the added expense of buying more postal orders. Unfortunately you can only send postal orders to the embassy but buy one £60 (or £40 depending on the number of documents you're sending) one, its slightly cheaper.
> 
> Like I said, I've been through it so any questions just ask! I'm up to sorting shipping now, very fun haha x



OMG lol I am literally right at the beginning! You will be ignoring me in the near future when I keep asking silly questions lol. 
sorry in advance


----------



## princessbex11

Welsh_Leanne said:


> OMG lol I am literally right at the beginning! You will be ignoring me in the near future when I keep asking silly questions lol.
> sorry in advance


You'll get there and you'll see everyone asks all sorts on the group x


----------



## Welsh_Leanne

AmyWales13 said:


> Hi Leanne,
> 
> I'm also 29 and from Wales!! Swansea, what about u? I am going alone and set up the Facebook group so there are lots of us on there who are in the same boat, most at single
> 
> I'll be in Wellington Silicone Oasis, FS2  x



Amy as I'm at the beginning and need to send them my contract, how did you do it?

Thanks 

Leanne


----------



## AmyWales13

Hiya, ur just up the road!! There is a girl from Newport and Cardiff too!!  will u be at WSO? I signed it and scanned it all and sent it by email!! Think here were 8 pages x


----------



## Welsh_Leanne

AmyWales13 said:


> Hiya, ur just up the road!! There is a girl from Newport and Cardiff too!!  will u be at WSO? I signed it and scanned it all and sent it by email!! Think here were 8 pages x



ahh that is great as we will all be going from Cardiff together no doubt 

I am at Wellington Silicon Oasis Yeah  So you havent sent a hard copy of your signed contract?

Do you know much about your accommodation yet? I know nothing other than the basics. (its a 1bed apartment lol)

I think I can do PM now (not that I know how) so would love to get invite to the group  

Leanne


----------



## SayJay

Hi Everyone,

Myself and my husband join GEMS Silicon Oasis in August. We are currently in Mexico City; James is working in Year 3 at the minute and I teach Secondary English.

We are sorry to have missed everyone at the London induction and are looking forward to meeting everyone soon. We are flying out from Manchester on 21st August.


----------



## Senora

Hi

I have been offered a job at a GEMS school in Dubai. Can you explain what the process is for the paperwork? What do you need to do? Do you know how long everything takes?


----------



## Senora

Sorry Amy - what do I need to do to join the group? This forum is all a bit new to me!


----------



## SayJay

AmyWales13 said:


> Fab, I have set up a Facebook group for all new teachers starting in Dubai this sep!! There are lots from WSO as well as other schools!! U are more than welcome to join! Let me know and I'll add u  x


Thanks that would be great- Sara shipley and James Shipley on fb


----------



## Yas9

Hi everyone,

My name is Yasir and im going out to WIS as a Chemistry Teacher from Manchester starting September also. I am moving with my wife and daughter who will be 11 months in August. I am in the process of sorting documents for attestation and could really do with some help plsss!! 

My wife is on FB and her name is Adah EA. Please could someone add her to the group to give us a bit of advice?

That would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance,

Yas


----------



## princessbex11

Hey Yas,

I'm also teaching chemistry at WIS and not too far from you now in Macclesfield. I'll try and find you on fb and we can chat some more? Whos your buddy there? Is richard mentoring you too? X


----------



## Yas9

Hey guys, thanks for your speedy replies! my wife said her privacy is high, is it possible to get both of your names and i can get her to add you?

Im not quite sure who my buddy/mentor is yet, iv only just signed and sent contract off on thursday! really excited about everything but currently worrying about how much money the attestation will cost!!


----------



## princessbex11

Yas9 said:


> Hey guys, thanks for your speedy replies! my wife said her privacy is high, is it possible to get both of your names and i can get her to add you?
> 
> Im not quite sure who my buddy/mentor is yet, iv only just signed and sent contract off on thursday! really excited about everything but currently worrying about how much money the attestation will cost!!


It's a lot to take in isnt it? It cost me about £250 inc all special deliveries and couriering to dubs. 

My name is Becky smith. Profile pic is just me, brown hair grey dress. Cover pic is Dubai marina x


----------



## Yas9

Tried searching for you Becky, no luck! 
my wife said if you can tell us your email that is linked to facebook it should allow you to find her.

Sorry for the trouble! 

Cheers!


----------



## princessbex11

Yas9 said:


> Tried searching for you Becky, no luck!
> my wife said if you can tell us your email that is linked to facebook it should allow you to find her.
> 
> Sorry for the trouble!
> 
> Cheers!


It's fine hun. Once you have sent 5 posts I will be able to PM you. Cant send contact details on threads as ite against the rules x


----------



## Yas9

I have sent 5 posts so it should allow me to receive PM's now. I'll wait for your message Becky x


----------



## c-saw

Hi Guys,

Ive been offered a position in GEMS Wellington Al Khail. I don't know too much about the company but would be grateful if anyone has info on the package. They mentioned something about a week long induction. do you know if we get paid for it?

thanks for your help!


----------



## c-saw

AmyWales13 said:


> Come join our FB group c-saw, few people starting at al Khail too  x


Hiya, thank you! Do you know the exact name of the fb page there seem to be a few?


----------



## c-saw

Sorry I'm trying to figure out how to pm you with the details? Clearly new at this.....


----------



## c-saw

Haha!! 2.....


----------



## c-saw

1.......


----------



## c-saw

Another one for luck


----------



## c-saw

I think I pm' d ?


----------



## ljones236

Hi,
Have just seen all of these messages and feel relieved! I have got a job at Wellington international school, and I am teaching year 5. I am awaiting all of my other paperwork before I can go to the embassy. It's all exciting at the moment, but realisation is kicking in a little, I am off on my own and would love to speak with people in the same position.
I am currently working in Hillingdon, London at the moment.


----------



## ljones236

That would be great, thank you! How do I do that?x


----------



## ljones236

Ok, so this is my 3rd. Going to be really annoying and send a forth as fifth ridiculous message to be able to PM


----------



## ljones236

4th


----------



## Mclovin oo7

Hi there,

My wife and I are moving to Dubai. I am already here and she will come next month. I was just wondering if GEMS is still hiring. 

My wife is qualified to teach secondary classes but she does not have any experience. She finished her Bachelor of Education (English and political science) last year only.

Any insight on how to get teaching jobs in Dubai would be very helpful.

Thank you


----------



## ljones236

5th! I got the job about 4 weeks ago, so in the early stages at the moment  x


----------



## ljones236

When I clock in the doc it doesn't give me the option to PM you!x


----------



## Mclovin oo7

*Thank you*



AmyWales13 said:


> Yes I think they are, best thing to do is email the school and ask  I'm hearing of people recently still getting positions, worth a try x


Thanks Amy, will try.


----------



## mp170

Hi Guys, I am moving to Dubai in August as an English teacher at The Dubai college, am going alone too though so would love to make links with people in the same boat!

Mel


----------



## Blady77

I have an interview tomorrow for a job starting in September 2013! Very scary but very exciting too. Would love to here from people who are starting in September, we could soon be colleagues!! Any advice would be much appreciated too!


----------



## Blady77

Thanks I'll post a few more things then private message you! Just been reading through thread, all very daunting but great to see so many people in the same boat! Got to get through the interview first so fingers crossed!


----------



## Blady77

No the Wellington silicon oasis. Have applied for new one too but interview with wso. It's all happened so quickly I keep having to take very deep breaths!!!


----------



## Blady77

Thanks!! Spoke to a lady last week and she was lovely. Things keep falling into place so I feel that if its meant to be it will happen! Been in the same job for 12 years so huge change but an exciting one!


----------



## Blady77

Know ill be disappointed if I don't get it, so that must mean I def want to do this!!!


----------



## Blady77

Tried to private message you but not sure if it worked. Can you let me know if you've got it thanks


----------



## chriscapes

Hi all!!

I got a job at GEMS Wellington Academy last week, i'm currently sorting out all the paperwork business.

How long did it take to get the papers attested and the sorted out at the UAE embassy?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## maths.teacher

Hey, 

After getting the documents attested from a solicitor you have to send them to the FCO. This takes about a week or so. 

Then you have to spend them to the UAE embassy. Again takes about a week or so. 

Finally you send them to the school in Dubai. 

The whole process could take under a month if you've got all your documents. 





chriscapes said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> I got a job at GEMS Wellington Academy last week, i'm currently sorting out all the paperwork business.
> 
> How long did it take to get the papers attested and the sorted out at the UAE embassy?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris


----------



## chriscapes

Thank you,

Ive got all the paperwork needed, its just a case of getting them to the places in time!

I just wanted to make sure i can get them all done in time, especially being mid June now!


----------



## maths.teacher

The UAE embassy has an express service, think it's £30 per document rather than £20. Takes two days. 



chriscapes said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Ive got all the paperwork needed, its just a case of getting them to the places in time!
> 
> I just wanted to make sure i can get them all done in time, especially being mid June now!


----------



## Blady77

I was told to take them with me to Dubai when they're done as mine are still at embassy. There's a Facebook group for people working at wso. Just let us know and we'll add you. You might have to send a few more messages in order to private message with your name. Amy on this thread started it so let me or her know.


----------



## chriscapes

Thanks for that, it would be great to speak to anyone who is heading out to Dubai and to start getting to know people!

This is my 5th post so will give it ago in a moment!


----------



## chriscapes

ah wicked that sounds fab! its not letting me at the moment so will wait and see!


----------



## Stevesolar

AmyWales13 said:


> Fab, the are nearly 150 of us now all moving to Dubai to teach in see so ull soon getting chatting  let me know if u need help to PM me  x


Wow! - You have made contact with 150 new teachers coming to Dubai for September.
I wonder what the actual total is?

It just goes to show the turnover of teachers in this country!

My son's school is less than 3 years old and I understand that by the end of this term only 3 teachers will be left that were there when it started.

This is a real worry for parents - as there seems to be little continuity. The teachers that we have spoken to are a little disillusioned with their conditions, compared to what they exepcted.

I wish all you newcomers the best of luck and for our childrens sake - hope you like it here and manage to stay for a few years.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## maths.teacher

Thanks Steve, really enjoyed reading your post. 



Stevesolar said:


> It just goes to show the turnover of teachers in this country!


What do you/friends/parents in Dubai think is the reason behind this?

I'm moving in September so can only make assumptions as to why.



Stevesolar said:


> This is a real worry for parents - as there seems to be little continuity. The teachers that we have spoken to are a little disillusioned with their conditions, compared to what they exepcted.


Whatever the reason for teachers coming and going, the children suffer and this is the last thing that teachers want.

Again, going on my research into teaching in the UAE there are many schools that do not stick to their side of the contract but I suppose the same could be said with any industry.

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

maths.teacher said:


> Thanks Steve, really enjoyed reading your post.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you/friends/parents in Dubai think is the reason behind this?
> 
> I'm moving in September so can only make assumptions as to why.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hi


I think the biggest problem here is that schools in UAE are ultra focused businesses (that also happen to teach children!)
If you imagine a school with 2500 children and each paying an average of 40,000 AED per year, just for the basic school fees and excluding buses, meals, ECAs etc. - then the headmaster is repsonsible for a company with a turnover in excess of 100M AED per year!
All the schools here want to maximise their revenue whilst paying the minimum they can get away with for the staff.

Some schools have both reduced their pay packages and secured cheaper accomodation, in less accessible places over the last few years.

The KHDA allow fee increases based on the school inspection report results - so there is a massive effort to get the best inspection results - so that fees can be increased.
Fortunately, the KHDA are pretty astute and can see through all the methods that schools might use to try and boost their scores!

Like all things, providing you come here "eyes open" and are prepared to take the rough with the smooth - then Dubai is an interesting place and would look good on any CV.

At the moment, we intend to stay here for 4 years and then, depending on whether we actually manage to save money (rather than spending it on sports cars, Friday brunches and large 3D TVs) we will evaluate where we will go next.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## maths.teacher

Stevesolar said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I think the biggest problem here is that schools in UAE are ultra focused businesses (that also happen to teach children!)
> If you imagine a school with 2500 children and each paying an average of 40,000 AED per year, just for the basic school fees and excluding buses, meals, ECAs etc. - then the headmaster is repsonsible for a company with a turnover in excess of 100M AED per year!
> All the schools here want to maximise their revenue whilst paying the minimum they can get away with for the staff.
> 
> Some schools have both reduced their pay packages and secured cheaper accomodation, in less accessible places over the last few years.
> 
> The KHDA allow fee increases based on the school inspection report results - so there is a massive effort to get the best inspection results - so that fees can be increased.
> Fortunately, the KHDA are pretty astute and can see through all the methods that schools might use to try and boost their scores!
> 
> Like all things, providing you come here "eyes open" and are prepared to take the rough with the smooth - then Dubai is an interesting place and would look good on any CV.
> 
> At the moment, we intend to stay here for 4 years and then, depending on whether we actually manage to save money (rather than spending it on sports cars, Friday brunches and large 3D TVs) we will evaluate where we will go next.
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks Steve for your great post again.

I have been teaching in the UK for over 10 years and am coming to Dubai to improve my teaching, progress up the ladder and improve the standard of libing of my family.

I plan to stay and settle in the UAE but life never goes to plan does it?


----------

